# GT: Game 79 Clippers @ Sonics 4/14



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







@ 








Los Angeles Clippers 45-33 @ Seattle Sonics 33-45

Where: Key Arena, Seattle
When: Friday April 14th, 7:30 PM PST; 1930 Military Time
Los Angeles Media: FSN Prime Ticket; KTLK AM 1150
National/Seattle Media: NBA League Pass; FSN Seattle

Projected Starting Units:







17.4 PPG/3.6 RPG/6.3 APG
VS







11.4 PPG/3.0 RPG/6.9 APG










 14.9 PPG/4.4 RPG/3.0 APG
VS







 25.0 PPG/4.3 RPG/3.6 APG










4.8 PPG/2.6 RPG/1.2 APG
VS







20.2 PPG/5.1 RPG/2.3 APG










24.8 PPG/10 RPG/2.7 APG
VS







 14.7 PPG/8.0 RPG/1.2 APG










 11.8 PPG/9.6 RPG/1 APG
VS







 6.2 PPG/5.7 APG/.2 APG*​
***Wilcox's #'s are his season averages with Seattle, not overall.*


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

wilcox might be out with a sprained ankle. 

Lets have kaman average 30 boards a game in his last few so that he could average a double double for the year. LOL.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers should win this, even regarding their recent play.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Swift vs Kaman = Classic. Let's see how these 2 Shaggy Centers do against each other.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Wilcox and Mikki are going to embarrass us. And, the sad thing about is, the fans may side with Wilcox because he was always a fan favorite.

Kaman is spent, Wilcox is ready ... I hope they don't humiliate us but I want Wilcox to have a GREAT game ... (I know Sam will be cheering for him.)

EDIT: My mistake, I thought Seattle would be here, at Staples. And, at the time did not know Wilcox had a sprained ankle. In that case, Clippers need to THANK WEEZY  for not being healthy. Who knows, he may be trying to help us, afterall, he doesn't blame the guys and probably wants the best for them. This sprained ankle spares the Clippers embarrassment (you know the commentators would be talking about why didn't Dunleavy use Weezy ALLLLLLLLLLL game long), and keeps Weezy from having to perform at the top of his game while embarrassing his friends.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

How is wilcox going to embarras us with a sprained ankle? Do you know something that we dont about a miraculous recovery? Mikki going to embarras us? Id take mikki over boniface any day, but im not sure if hes really proven this year that he could embarras us. Kaman spent? You seen his numbers the last couple games?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Miki moore? hahhahaha 

all he does is dunk, and its ****ing annoying that he taunts like if he is Jordan after every 

****ing dunk of his :curse: :curse: :curse: 

whats Wilcox gonna do
??


all he can do is dunk too so eh unless they show me something else

GO CLIPPERS!!!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

News today says that hes not 100% sure, but he does want to play tonight, regarding wilcox. MRI's revealed he has a sprained foot. (What is the difference between a sprained foot and sprained ankle?) Never heard of someone spraining their "foot" before...what part of the foot is messed up in that case? 

I want the clippers to win, so heres to hoping he doesnt have a good game. Allen will probably go off as our perimeter defense isnt anything to write home about, but id like to see brand lock down wilcox (if he plays) and ditto for kaman and swift.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Wilcox will play tonight unless his ankle is broken. He probably has been waiting for this game since we traded him. We need to win 1 more to clinch the 6th seed.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> Miki moore? hahhahaha
> 
> all he does is dunk, and its ****ing annoying that he taunts like if he is Jordan after every
> 
> ...


Exactly WHAT are WE doing, lately? Not much more than Mikki or Wilcox. You can't live on your laurels of the regular season. We are going into the playoffs, and the past has no place. We look like a team from two years ago so no one wants to hear about what we did in the regular season.

Get over it ... DUMBO made a huge mistake by not playing Wilcox and other mistakes that I'm just not in the mood to keep repeating.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

Sonics are favored by 2.


----------



## NWdivisionCHAMPS (Nov 8, 2005)

Great matchup of teams. The Clippers have blown out the Sonis before but it is in Key Arena so it may be a close game. IMHO, I believe this to be a close game and its hard to predict a winner yet.

I especially want to see the reaction Vlady gets from fans.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

The clippers should be fine if they just put Ross on Allen.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I dont think it can be said dunleavvy made a mistake by not playing Wilcox. After all, wilcox has ahead of him the best scoring/rebounding duo in the ENTIRE league. So unless you wanted wilcox to play minutes at SF, there wasnt much minutes for Wilcox. This trade worked out well for both teams. Heck, seattle will make many front court guys look like Shaq. If rebraca went there hed probably average 12 and 6. 

Hopefully wilcox isnt too hurt. Id would be nice to see a spirited battle between him and his ex team, as long as we come out on top.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/daily_confidential.html



> Center Chris Kaman is nursing a sore left knee and will submit to an MRI this afternoon. That exam will determine his status for the game this evening.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

this si ****ing sad. are we really a playoff team? we cant defend for ****


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley perfect from the field!!!!! SWEEEEEEEEET

Can we trade for Johan Petro? I'm really liking this kid and would love him behind Kaman, we should have gave Sonics a 2nd or McCarty or both to get Petro in the Wilcox/Vladi deal.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

:curse: very disappointing play.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

good news for us mobley is shooting well.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

omg SAM STOP CHUCKING U UGLY ALIEN LOOKIN MOFO


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

awful JUST AWFUL SHOT SELECTION BY SAM RITE NOW


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the good thing about Sam, is that he is Sam, hahaha


man let him practice making these big shots in the playoffs!!!!


man having him has me sooo excited in the playoffs.....

HOPE THE SONICS DONT MAKE A 3 at the buzzer and win 

FUCING stop them!!!
hahah


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Seattle is 11-26 from 3point land vs Clippers 5-13. Over the years have I seen too many stat lines like this in the opponents favor.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

kaman makes last two free throws to put clips up by 4 with 4 sec left. i think its safe to say we got this one fellas


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

What's with the love affair with Q.Ross? He's worse on offense than Bowen...or Hassel...or anyone who to whom he's compared.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

ahh they tried it but missed, good game, just another one of those games, we would have

never won in past years


:biggrin:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

paperclip said:


> What's with the love affair with Q.Ross? He's worse on offense than Bowen...or Hassel...or anyone who to whom he's compared.


those 3 guys u just mentioned...they're not offensive threats but they get big minutes for one reason: defense, and ross did his thing today. ross just totally shut down allen in the 2nd half. forcing turnovers, just challenged every shot. we dont need him as an offensive weapon but when he hits his shots, its gravy. learn ur nba buddy

btw, this win belongs to brand, mobley, kaman, ross, and a small part to cassell for that clutch FG.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahahahah well Q. Ross is a great defender, better than some give him credit for, but yeah

if he really wants to be come a star and huge part of this team, he needs to give us some

points offensively, earlier in the season even midway, he was knocking down open shots, 

move it around, he would get his shots make the majority of them ,a couple games

was aggresive got some layups, but recently he hasnt been scoring diddly squat hahhaha


and we are gonna need his offense really bad in the playoffs, i know alot of you dont like

Sam's shots when we are coming down the court, the one were we come down the court 

then he just chuks it hahahah

i personally like them, so they dont go in , and usually lead to pts on the other end, but damn

at times, it seems like if its our best possible offensive execution hahaha

GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!! 


damn does anyone know which games are gonna be on GOogle Video, cuz i want to buy the

last games of the season, which hopefully they win, and the first two games of the season,

the ones where Sam hit two clutch 3s i believe...i dont remember

it all started on the right foot!!!

GO CLIPPERS!!!


:banana: :banana:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> those 3 guys u just mentioned...they're not offensive threats but they get big minutes for one reason: defense, and ross did his thing today. ross just totally shut down allen in the 2nd half. forcing turnovers, just challenged every shot. we dont need him as an offensive weapon but when he hits his shots, its gravy.  learn ur nba buddy
> 
> btw, this win belongs to brand, mobley, kaman, ross, and a small part to cassell for that clutch FG.



yea man, Sam and his clutch shooting is becoming a bit of a cliche hahah but DAMN hes just 

so ****ing clutch and almost always makes em when they count, today he wasnt shooting very

well and BAM!

and yeah, we just need Q for his defense and whenever he gives us any offensive output its a plus,

but i think in order for us to be a serious threat in the playoffs, he has to atleast knock em down, 

maybe give 10pts a game atleast or something.....he , like all the other clips need to step it up 

a couple notches once again, i hope Sam instills this in the players heads......

MAN GO CLIPPERS I CANT WAIT FRO THE PLAYOFFS!!!!

someone should make a thread on the PLayoffs, and how excited Clipper fans are hahaha

!!!!


:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

incredible comeback. The last 10 years an 18 point lead was instant death. This year the team doesnt even look worried when they go down big.

We need to get better perimeter defense though.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeah, those early shots don't give any time for anyone to take a breather. Defense is demanding and the more time the opposition is defending the better.

I just checked 82games.com and Q's got a .423 effective field goal percentage which is pretty bad. He's .385 on jumpers for the season.

He's waaaay too one-dimensional even for a defensive specialist.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

To bad Wilcox wasnt able to battle it out against his former team... but nice to see the Clippers win!!!!


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> To bad Wilcox wasnt able to battle it out against his former team... but nice to see the Clippers win!!!!


We're lucky. He would've had fresh legs from coming off the bench half of the year.


----------



## joe shmoe (Dec 16, 2005)

great comeback win tonight


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I like the way the work Livingston in, and hes getting important minutes on a playoff team


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh man, I what a comeback. The Clippers shouldn't have had to be down so much but they did do their thing after that. It is very nice to see Mobley play well and make a few 3 pointers.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> incredible comeback. The last 10 years an 18 point lead was instant death. This year the team doesnt even look worried when they go down big.
> 
> We need to get better perimeter defense though.



you said it


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

mikki got worked by brand on that one block. It reminded me exactly of last yera when mikki screwed us over by getting blocked by robert horry agasint the spurs to win the game in OT...when livvy had passed to him. Block was in the same spot.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn i just read this, dont know where to post but i figured here

"The Nuggets' loss means they will open the playoffs on the road even though they've won the Northwest Division because they won't have a better record than the sixth seed, whether it's the Clippers or the Grizzlies."


OOOH MAN is that good NEWS!!!!!


atleast that puts us in a situation where we just have to win all our home games   !!!!

GREAT NEWS!


----------

